# Please Identify this strange thing in my tank ?



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Guys

I found this in my shrimp tank. I originally thought it is planaria. But no-planaria substance ineffective against it Please see attached pictures and let me know what is it, how dangeris to shrimp and how to get rid of it ? It could be a few different ones ?


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

It is a gammarus (also called a scud). They may compete for food with baby shrimp, but otherwise won't harm them. Like snails, some people say they're beneficial to the aquarium.

There is no chemical that I've read about that will eliminate scuds, but not harm your shrimp. A common recommendation (I haven't tried it) is to add a small fish that will eat the scuds, but that is too small to bother your adult shrimp. You may lose some baby shrimp to this fish though.


----------

